# Salvo,north carolina?(out banks)



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My family is renting a beach house for a week the end of september next year. I have no experiece at all. any suggestions.what kind of gear should I take?
We will be staying on the beach. and I will have a vehical to travel with. and one day I am looking to hire a guide or charter for a day of fishing but have yet to find out what I should go for?

Any thing will help im lost...


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

We're renting a house the week of the 4th of July. I was thinking about bringing my 16' Lowe for fishing in the sound anyone ever fish the sound?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I was down there for the first time ever last May. No experience at all. I read all i could about it in the months before we went so that I had an idea of what to do and ended up having a great time. I made a thread afterwards, lots of good tips and discussion here:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=203218

Youll see my "sand spikes" in the pic there, they are critical. They keep sand out of your reel. 

You will need a $10 license, I think its good for 7 or 10 days. This is to shore fish. You dont need one for the piers. Rodanthe pier is to the north of you, Im not sure what others are there. I actually didnt do well on the pier (jenettes pier in Nags Head) and had a better time just shore fishing in front of our rental house. 

There are all kinds of size restrictions on fish. Print out the regs on the site in the thread. 

For fish some of the "good" fish to target are 

speckled trout (lures)
bluefish (lures)
flounder (bottom feeder)
mullet (bottom feeder)

When I was down there in the spring it seemed like those were the most prized and sought after fish. The only one I didnt personally catch was a speckled trout.

Also there are fish called drum that are mostly good in the fall when youll be there. Extremely sought after!

And then less so are spots and croakers. Kinda like bluegill of the ocean. Smaller and no one really targets them but i hear theyre good to eat. 

On the sound side from what I know its mostly flounder and speckled trout.

Well good luck!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I think all of the piers on Hatteras Island have been trashed thanks to Irene and Sandy. The Atlantic Pier in Rodanthe lost the T and has/had a huge gap in it. Last I heard the owner wants to make a go of it though. Avalon Pier lost the T and two sections in it.

It will be early for the big drum to show up while you are there, but you certainly can hookup with a puppy drum in the surf or Pamlico Sound. A flounder hot spot has been the New, New Inlet created by Irene with the 'temporary' bridge over it. There are supposed to be bull sharks waiting on the sound side, but I have never seen or heard of one caught there. Specs can be found around structure, holes and channels in the sound. I'd use Gulp! 3" shrimp in the Sound, just take a bunch with you 'cause the pinfish will murder them.

Keep in mind the wind plays a huge roll in fishing down there, and it's been just awful since Sandy. We just got back from a trip down there and the wind and fish were terrible.

You can wade way out into the Pamlico Sound to fish when the wind is reasonable.









If you are looking for a charter check out Rob Aldermann or JAM, aka John Mortenson. JAM can be reached via the Roost Bait and Tackle in Hatteras Village. JAM has an extreme OBX kayak adventure where he takes you out offshore and you get to fish the wrecks. 

Contact Rick Caton at Custom Sound Charters  if you want to do a little power boating. He has Sound and offshore trips to suit you needs, including several family friendly trips.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> ...what kind of gear should I take?


For the Sound a 7' or 8' rod will do for specs, puppy drum or flounder. Saltwater tackle is a must, the water will ruin your hooks and swivels pretty quickly. A spinning reel or bait caster are both fine (I use both), just make sure you rinse them off really well after each use. My reels are all built for saltwater.

For the surf you can fish the sloughs with the same equipment, but if you want to go to the sand bar or beyond, you will need a surf rod, at the very least 8' long. I have three, the longest is 12'. Cut bait works best here.

My surf reels are antiques, an Abu Garcia Record and two Garcia Mitchell 302 spinning reels. They get the job done.

You can buy inexpensive surf gear all over the OBX. My kids use that stuff with no problems.

While in Salvo, see Ryan White at http://www.hatterasjack.com/ in Rodanthe. He'll give you great advice and wont try to sell you anything you don't need.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello saugeyefisher.

I 'searched' for last falls NC Outer Banks reports.
Here's info on just about everything that you'll need!
Go here;
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=204927&highlight=NC+Outer+Banks

We usually stay on Emerald Isle and catch most of our big fish around Beauford & Cape Lookout, inside the Sound. We take our 16' boats and they do just fine. I go cheap, Shamano 4,000 ($10 ebay), 10' ugly stick, 30#-50# Hi Vis yellow braid, and A hand full of 2-3oz no-roll slip sinkers.
I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome guys, I totaly forgot about posting this thread, and just came back to it... Thanks to everyone,lots of good info. Dont think im fishing today so I should be able to sit down and read,and figure things out. And from reading what I have, I will be bringing one spinning outfit, on a 8 or 9 ft med. rod(havent decided witch yet Have acess to both). And have a buddy that is going to let me use hit "paylake rigs"(what he calls them lol) that will do for the surf rods.... Cant wait, Im super pumped now... Gonna start ordering my gulp,hooks,and other terminal tackle soon...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I like to check out this site, this is Avalon pier which was about 4 miles north of where we stayed. Very useful to check out this and the other sites just to learn about whats biting and the pictures help you learn to ID these fish before you ever see one personnally. they pretty much make one post a day with a pic. Its a pretty neat feeling to catch something for the first time and to actually be able to recognize it. 

https://www.facebook.com/avalonpier

One other thing, saltwater fish can do damage with their mouths, you cant "lip" a lot of these fish! Theyre not like our bass and crappie. Watch your fingers. 

If you have any questions ask away, a lot of guys here have a lot of experience. Its really not hard to ocean fish, there are a few things that are different but really its pretty basic. The salt and the sand presents challenges. And also the fact that you could catch something HUGE at any time is different. Its different and challenging and thats what makes it interesting. Reading the surf, etc. looking for the trough. The tides. crowded piers, etc.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea im experieced with toothy critters. and realize im gonna have to wash my gear after every use in fresh water.... And Im sure I will come up with more questions.... Thanks again guys this helps me ALOT!!!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Spend a LOT of time fishing NC, and end of Sept is phenomenal for Spanish and King mackerel , blues, and flounder. I live on OH and don't recommend taking your boat, I've done it and never again. 

The surf, once u figure it out, is where it's at in the fall!!!

I use med rods, big spools, 8-12 test, Use rod holders on beach (cut up PVC 3' or 4' pieces, with angled bottoms to make it easier to push in sand) get a 4 ft cast net, figure it out, it does make a difference with live bait. Need your bucket and aerator for your bait, 
Get your salt water license. 
Go to fishermans post.com, Got weekly reports. PM me for more info.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bad luck said:


> Spend a LOT of time fishing NC, and end of Sept is phenomenal for Spanish and King mackerel , blues, and flounder. I live on OH and don't recommend taking your boat, I've done it and never again.
> 
> I gotta know,,, What kind of problems did you encounter taking your boat?
> What kind of boat?
> ...


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

No problems on the water.....but there is a difference between a 21' saltwater boat and a 21' freshwater boat.....Took my 21' erie out in the ocean 3 times, salt found its way into everything.....every little nook and cranty you can imagine, we scrubbed/rinsed/drowned that boat in fresh water as soon as we got off the water, every trip, ended up having to replace my am/fm and shipt to shore the following spring....had that "green" corrosion in just some of the most remote places you could think of.

Where there's blues, there's spanish as they feed on the blues. If you think a blue fights/hits hard for its size, a spanish is a major upgrade and tastes much better.

Flounder hit in a foot or 2 of water, right where the waves break and where the finger mullets are running; most people cast right past them. You gotta use circle hooks, hooking the live finger mullet in the mouth as they have to turn it around head first to swallow it, for flounder. I eat perch and walleye year round, likewise for flounder and whiting, equally as good, if not a little sweeter.

Morning and late afternoon they all hit best.

I fish in Oak Island, but it really don't matter as these fish are all migrating south from mid Sept to mid Nov......Again, if the blues are there, the mackeral are right behind them.

These are all tips for fall.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up on the 'green' electronics. 
We flushed & washed the 16's,,,, no adverse effects, yet.

Here's a cupla pics from last fall,,, Toms Kings, out of the boat, and one of the MANY huge rays that were landed on shore. Those kings weren't very good. 
Donna's surf fishing doubles. She whupped all of us.
As you can see,,, the size of ALL the fish were very small. Some of the ones in her bucket, I still don't know what they were! I think we caught 6 or 7 flounder,,,, nothing over 14 1/2".

I sure hope we do better this year!
Thanks again


----------

